# Apache2 lässt sich nicht restarten



## AndréS (29. Feb. 2008)

Hi till, feanwolf und alle anderen,

ich habe ebengerade versucht mal den Apache neuzustarten hier nun eine Fehlermeldung:

```
Debian-40-etch-32-minimal:/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib# apache2 -k restart
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
Debian-40-etch-32-minimal:/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib#
```
Was heißt das? Und warum lässt sich der Apache nicht restarten???

Vielen dank


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Der Apache ist korrekt restartet, das ist nur eine Warnung und kein Fehler. Er besagt dass der Hostname Deines Servers nicht per DNS aufgelöst werden konnte.


----------



## AndréS (3. März 2008)

Aha, und ist das irgendwie schlimm oder gefährlich? Sollte ich da was ändern und wenn ja was?

Ich weiß Fragen über Fragen :-/

André


----------



## Till (4. März 2008)

Das ist nicht weiter schlimm, kannst Du ignorieren.


----------



## AndréS (4. März 2008)

Ok, vielen Dank. Werde ich machen

André


----------

